# Simple in-a-hurry Purple/Pink eyes



## ilovecheese (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi All ,
My EOTD was a bit hurried and I barely had time to blend it in. Hope you can see the colours clearly.
Face: Loreal Happyderm moisturiser + Revlon Skinlights lotion

Eyes: Used chapstick as base. Pink and purple shades from a Boots eye-shadow quad. Brush - came along with the quad. My unbranded kohl stick for lining the eyes on the lower lash lines.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Feb 13, 2008)

cute!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks nice!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 13, 2008)

Ooh, chapstick as a base... never thought of that!  Did it work well for you, or did it feel heavy after a while?


----------



## ilovecheese (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I've posted this in the wrong forum, it should have been FOTD. Lattegoodness - the chapstick wasn't heavy at all, i use just about less than a pinch. It does stay on for very long though!


----------

